# درفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله المعـــــــــــــــــــــــادن.....*/\*



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

يحتوى الرابط على 2 ملف واحد بيتكلم على درفله وتشكيل المعادن .
والاخر بيتكلم عن النحاس بشكل عام (درفله ,استخراجه من باطن الارض , صهره , تشكيله ,....... الخ ).

الروابط ................:

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch13.pdf

http://www.mrw.de/downloads/stahlrohre_engl.pdf

تنويه هام جدا الكتب الجديده .. والتى بها مرفقات .. توجد بصفحه 15 المشاركات من 147 الى 150

تم تعديل الرابط بصفحه رقم 4 فى نفس الموضوع وشكرا


الموضوع ...
مليان حاجات غير المذكور فيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تصفح كامل المشاركات

مع تحياتى اخوكم مـــــــــــاهر :55:​


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع ...
مليان حاجات غير المذكور فيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تصفح كامل المشاركات.​


----------



## eng_hazem123 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## eng_hazem123 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عندي مشكلة لو سمحت اخي العزيز /م.ماهر
انا مش عارف حمل الملفات من الموقع ده
ممكن تشرحلي ازي انزلهم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة..*



eng_hazem123 قال:


> انا عندي مشكلة لو سمحت اخي العزيز /م.ماهر
> انا مش عارف حمل الملفات من الموقع ده
> ممكن تشرحلي ازي انزلهم
> جزاك الله خيرا



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
File requestNow you can download file described as Fabrication Processes (Fabrication Processes.rar, 1.38MB). The file has been already downloaded/previewed 29 time(s) since it was uploaded. 
Click here to download
(This option will be automaticaly choosen in 30 seconds) 

ممكن تستنى 30 ثانيه وينقلك اتو ماتيك او اضغط على click here to download والتى لونها اخضر ثم الضغط على 
please click here
وبس خلاص


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (11 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (12 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخي ماهر على هذه المشاركه الشيقه 
والمفيده 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وشهر مبارك وكل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة*



اطلب العلم للجميع قال:


> مشكور اخي ماهر على هذه المشاركه الشيقه
> والمفيده
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> وشهر مبارك وكل عام والجميع بالف خير


--------------------------------
مشكوووووور اخى العزيز على كلماتك الطيبه وكل عام وانتم بخير (رمضان كريم ).:55:


----------



## ضياء المنسي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد65 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عندي مشكلة لو سمحت اخي العزيز /م.ماهر
انا مش عارف حمل الملفات من الموقع ده
تم تطبيق الخطوات المشروحه اعلاه ولكن لم انجح ايضا حيث لا يمكن الضغط على خيارين في وقت واحد وادا تم الضغط على الخيار الاول فقط لم ننجح ايضا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد65 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عندي مشكلة لو سمحت اخي العزيز /م.ماهر
انا مش عارف حمل الملفات من الموقع ده
تم تطبيق الخطوات المشروحه اعلاه ولكن لم انجح ايضا حيث لا يمكن الضغط على خيارين في وقت واحد وادا تم الضغط على الخيار الاول فقط لم ننجح ايضا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد65 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عندي مشكلة لو سمحت اخي العزيز /م.ماهر
انا مش عارف حمل الملفات من الموقع ده
تم تطبيق الخطوات المشروحه اعلاه ولكن لم انجح ايضا حيث لا يمكن الضغط على خيارين في وقت واحد وادا تم الضغط على الخيار الاول فقط لم ننجح ايضا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amin22 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة*



محمد65;248380 قال:


> انا عندي مشكلة لو سمحت اخي العزيز /م.ماهر
> انا مش عارف حمل الملفات من الموقع ده
> تم تطبيق الخطوات المشروحه اعلاه ولكن لم انجح ايضا حيث لا يمكن الضغط على خيارين في وقت واحد وادا تم الضغط على الخيار الاول فقط لم ننجح ايضا
> جزاك الله خيرا


*****************************************************
اخى العزيز المشكله تكمن فى y.a.a.hoo تول بار الذى بجهازك اعمل له uninstall من قائمه add and remove prog وان شاء الله يشتغل .تحياتى لك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى محمد 65 انهى رابط انت تفضله وارفع عليه الملف مره اخرى ؟؟ كما ذكرت فى الرساله الخاصه


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى مجدى


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2007)

يرفع للاهميه


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2007)

*تعديل الرابط مره اخرى الخاص بدرفله المعادن*



محمد65 قال:


> انا عندي مشكلة لو سمحت اخي العزيز /م.ماهر
> انا مش عارف حمل الملفات من الموقع ده
> تم تطبيق الخطوات المشروحه اعلاه ولكن لم انجح ايضا حيث لا يمكن الضغط على خيارين في وقت واحد وادا تم الضغط على الخيار الاول فقط لم ننجح ايضا
> جزاك الله خيرا



------------------------------------------------------

ليش تزعل انا رفعت الموضوع من جديد علشان خاطر عيونك ........ :55: 

الرابط الجديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد .........:

file link: http://www.sendmefile.com/00493386


----------



## omar_ok1978 (5 يناير 2007)

انا مهندس أعمل بتخصص درفلة المعادن , و الان اقوم بتركيب معمل جديد في اللاذقية سوريا بأحدث التجهيزات العالمية
احب المناقشة بخطط الانتاج المستخدمة خلال مرحلة الانتاج ( اي الاخاديد المستخدمة ) حيث نظام عملنا هو الدائري - اهليلجي ... كما نعرف انه هناك نظام آخر مستخدم هو معين - مربع ...
يرجى ادراج المعلومات المتوفرة ؟؟
يتبع


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 يناير 2007)

عزيزى الاخ عمر .. اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يوافقكم فى مشروعك ... ولكن اخى انت لست خبير 
فى هذا المجال ولكن اوعدك اذا صادفنى موضوع كما طلبت انشاء الله اضيفه .. وشكرا لك


----------



## omar_ok1978 (6 يناير 2007)

اشكرك على الرد... اعلم ان خبرتي في هذا المجال لا تتعدى الثلاث ستوات , و المبدأ نفسه ( لم نتطرأ لنظام آخر ) - لانني لست مصمم - انما مشرف و معدّل خاصة على الاخاديد المستخدمة ضمن كل خطة لكل منتج و مشغل و مبرمج لماكينة الخراطة و الحلزنة C N C و على فحص عينات الاختبار لمطابقنها مع المواصفة العالمية . و تعديل بارامترات جهاز التيرميكس لضمان المواصفة.
و حساب سرعات الحديد في مراحل الدرفلة و تعديل سرعات المحركات الكهربائية لضمان عدم حدوث أي شد لخط الحديد اللدن.
لا تتعدى خبرتي هذا المجال .. و إن شاء الله سأحاول أن أصل إلى خبرة مقبولة لاحفا.
شكرا للاهتمام


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 يناير 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> عزيزى الاخ عمر .. اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يوافقكم فى مشروعك ... ولكن اخى انت لست خبير
> فى هذا المجال ولكن اوعدك اذا صادفنى موضوع كما طلبت انشاء الله اضيفه .. وشكرا لك



----------------------------------------------------------
اسف اسف جدا جدا والله انا ما كنت اقصدك انت... انا اقصد نفسى انا --------- انا لست خبير بهذا المجال اى انا درسته دراسه هامشيه ولست متعمق فيه 

وكنت اقصد لو صادفنى شىء مهم سوف ارسله لك واكرر اسفى مره اخرى اخى عمر بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (8 يناير 2007)

أشكرك أخي ماهر على تفاعلك 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## omar_ok1978 (8 يناير 2007)

ولا يهمك أخوي


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (8 يناير 2007)

الرابطين لا يقبلا التحميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يناير 2007)

الرابط الثانى يعمل وشغال تمام ومده وجوده هى 30 يوم من لحظه رفعه ...

file link: http://www.sendmefile.com/00493386


----------



## omar_ok1978 (9 يناير 2007)

والله يا اخي الرابط جربته مئة مرة !!!!!! لا يعمل .. و بصراحة انا متشوق جدا لهذا الملف ولو اضطررت لان اشتريه


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يناير 2007)

عند الدخول على الموقع 

File: Fabrication Processes.rar
Size: 1.38 MB
Description:
DownLoad file 
ب الضغط عليها ينقلك الى عداد يبتدى معاك من 15 ث ونازل لغايه واحد ثم تظهر علامه كره ارضيه وبها سهم الدون لود .. وعلى العموم رابط ثالث 
اهووو


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يناير 2007)

الرابط 
http://www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/rolling.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يناير 2007)

روابط اخرى 
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch13.pdf

http://www.mrw.de/downloads/stahlrohre_engl.pdf


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز ماهر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Borgitti (10 يناير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 يناير 2007)

مشكوووور اخى مصطفى 
مشكووووووووور اخى Borgitti


----------



## eng_mm (11 يناير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

االه و اكبر و اخيرا تحمل معي.
على فكرة انا ما بس بيلزمني لحتى اقرأه, انا اعمل فيه.شكرا يا معلم ماهر


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

انا اعمل في مجال الحديد المحلزن ... حديد البناء ... يمكنني ان اجاوب على اي تساؤل مهما كان


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 يناير 2007)

omar_ok1978 قال:


> االه و اكبر و اخيرا تحمل معي.
> على فكرة انا ما بس بيلزمني لحتى اقرأه, انا اعمل فيه.شكرا يا معلم ماهر



---------------------------
الحمد لله اخيرا ... يارب اكون افدتك صحيح :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 يناير 2007)

على فكره الروابط الاخرى مهمه برضه لا تهملها اخى عمر ..


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

انت على الخط ... والله اتمنى اني اتعرف عليك يا باش مهندس


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

بالنسبة للمعل الذي اعمل كأحد أعضاء فريق تركيبه هو خاص بدرفلة البيليت الخام و تحويله الى منتج قضبان محلزنة للاستخدام الانشائي.. يكون مقاس البيليت الستاندر هو (100x100x6000 ) يتم بنهاية مراحل الدرفلة ( عادة تكون بين 14 حتى 24 مرحلة) بقطر 8,10,12,14,16 ...... حيث تكون الحلزنة في آخر مرحلة درفلة.درجة حرارة العمل بين (1200-1100) درجة سيليسيوس.و يقسى في آخر مرحلة بالتيرميكس لينال قساوة خارجية


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

يتبع بعد الردود


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 يناير 2007)

omar_ok1978 قال:


> بالنسبة للمعل الذي اعمل كأحد أعضاء فريق تركيبه هو خاص بدرفلة البيليت الخام و تحويله الى منتج قضبان محلزنة للاستخدام الانشائي.. يكون مقاس البيليت الستاندر هو (100x100x6000 ) يتم بنهاية مراحل الدرفلة ( عادة تكون بين 14 حتى 24 مرحلة) بقطر 8,10,12,14,16 ...... حيث تكون الحلزنة في آخر مرحلة درفلة.درجة حرارة العمل بين (1200-1100) درجة سيليسيوس.و يقسى في آخر مرحلة بالتيرميكس لينال قساوة خارجية



------------------------------
اخى عمر يعنى عايز موضوع يختص بهذا ولا تقصد ايه .... ؟


----------



## omar_ok1978 (12 يناير 2007)

لا والله ... مجرد تعريف على نوع العمل


----------



## omar_ok1978 (12 يناير 2007)

الظاهر انو المعلومات قليلة هون


----------



## omar_ok1978 (13 يناير 2007)

اعزائي .... احب ان اعرض لكم هذا البروشور لمعمل حديد هندي يشابه المنشأة التي اقوم بتركيبها...
فلربما يمكنكم ان تأخذوا فكرة عن الانتاج


----------



## عيسى-1 (13 مارس 2007)

الف شكر الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## aooosy (13 مارس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## azzo_97 (3 مايو 2007)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ازيك يادكتر انا عاوز بعض الصور عن الدرفلة على البارد والساخن ممكن


----------



## mraheem2004 (3 مايو 2007)

ررررررررررررررررررائع 



شكرررررررررا


----------



## أحمدأحمدأحمد1 (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## علاء محسن علي (3 مايو 2007)

الاخ المهندس ماهر بارك الله فيك وارجو منك ان تساعدني في موضوع درفلة الصفائح المعدنية في حالة درفلة صفيحة بسمك معين الى سمك اقل ماهي التغييرات التي تطرأ عليها بعد الدرفلة من الناحية المرونة وكيف معالجتها ولك فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 مايو 2007)

الشكر كل الشكر استاذي المهندس ماهر موضوع شيق وخصوصا الدرفله من اهم عمليات تشكيل المعان مع اختلاف نوع الدرفله وطريقه تشكيل اما علي البارد او الساخن
وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مايو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 مايو 2007)

الشكر ليك انتا استاذنا


----------



## azzo_97 (7 مايو 2007)

للمهندس ماهر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممكن اطلب منك طلب اتمنى انك ترسلي بعض الصور المتعلقه بالدرفله عشان الرابط الموجود موشغال او ارسال على البريد azzo6141************* ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مايو 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> الرابط
> http://www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/rolling.pdf



**********************************
جرب الرابط دا اخى ezzoo


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مايو 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> روابط اخرى
> http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch13.pdf
> 
> http://www.mrw.de/downloads/stahlrohre_engl.pdf



------------------------------------------


روابط اخرى


----------



## azzo_97 (7 مايو 2007)

ممكن يا مهندس ماهر ترسلي عل الهوت مايل


××××××××××××
 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## زكريا جبر (7 يوليو 2007)

الله الله اكبر


----------



## محمد65 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you ya bashmohands gamel awii


----------



## فادي أبو علي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى بارك الله فيك اريد شىء مهم جدا جدا جدا
وهو اريد كتاب عن ماكينات التشغيل الاساسيه بالعربى ضرورى جدا
انا فى الفرقة الالى ميكانيكا
والكتاب اسمه تكنولوجيا الانتاج بالعربى

والمكينات هى الخراطه والمقشطه والفريزه والتجليخ والثقب والسحب والدرفله وغيرها من ماكينات التشغيل الاساسيه


----------



## محمد يوسف حسني (8 يناير 2009)

أرجوك أنا أبحث عن كتب حول درفلة الحديد و الملف السابق غير قابل للتحميل لا أدري لماذا 
لذلك أتمنى أن تصحح و لك الشكر الجزيل
:68:


----------



## Eng.Amir (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## سدير عدنان (12 يناير 2009)

لرابط الاول يعمل والفايل الاخر محمل وموجود واشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## حسام جاسم (15 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي مهندس ماهر على المشاركه .


----------



## اكرم كروم (15 يناير 2009)

أخي العزيز عمر كيف الحال أنا أحييك من كل قلبي لأنك مهندس ناجح وباحث في الوقت نفسه الله معك .... أخوك
م. اكرم كروم


----------



## وائل عبده (24 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس ماهر ..Eng-Maher

 مشكور على الجهود ..
 جعلها الله في موازين عملك...

وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## hishamfrhat (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى يمكنك الاتصال بالمهندس علاء فى مصر وهو كان مدير الانتاج لديكم او المهندس محمد النشار ايضا فى مصر وطريقة الاتصال تجدها لديك فى الشركة فهم خبراء عالميون فيما تسأل


----------



## hussam1984 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي


----------



## شاركس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر دكتور محمد الف شكر


كما اشكر باقى للاعضاء للمساهمه بكلمه طيبه


----------



## ليث ابوعمر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لقبولكم


----------



## عمراياد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم لجهودكم المبذوله

تقديري


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لابيت (3 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2010)

*اليكم الجزء الثانى من** درفــــله المعـــــادن** كتب كامله وممتازه جدا .*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .
**************************

اليكم الجزء الثانى من درفله المعادن كتب كامله ووممتازه جدا .

------------------------------------------​ابداء بتعريف الدرفله.

الدرفلة هي عملية صناعية تعتبر إحدى طرق تشكيل المعادن.

تعتمد فكرة الدرفلة على تمرير المعدن السابق تسخينه إلى درجة الاحمرار عبر أجسام اسطوانية ثقيلة وذات صلادة عالية (تسمى الدرافيل) وذلك بهدف تقليل سمكه أو قطره

من أنواع الدرفلة (في مجال صناعة الحديد والصلب):

درفلة أسياخ الحديد (حديد التسليح) ويتم ذلك عن طريق تمرير البليت (المنتج الوسيط الذي ينتج من مصنع الصلب عن طريق عملية الصب المستمر) عبر مجموعة من الدرافيل التي تقوم بتحويل شكله من مقطع مربع (13 * 13 سم) إلى مقطع دائري (بمأقطار مختلفة من 10 مم إلى 40 مم)
درفلة الأسلاك وهي مشابهة لدرفلة الأسياخ ولكن يتم لف المنتج في صورة لفائف بدلا من تقطيعه في صورة أسياخ
درفلة القطاعات ويتم عن طريقها إنتاج قطاعات الصلب التي تستخدم في المنشآت المعدنية
درفلة مسطحات الصلب: ويتم عن طريقها إنتاج لفائق الصلب (الصاج) الذي يستخدم في أغراض متعددة مثل هياكل السيارات والأجهزة المنزلية واسطوانات الغاز وغيرها.​​


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2010)

الدرفلة


هي عملية مط وتسطيح المعادن أو ترقيقهاوسحبها طوليا أو عرضيا بالشكل المطلوب ، وبحسب الطريقة وقوالب السحب الدوارة تتشكلالمعادن الى ألواح أو قضبان او أي اشكال مسطحة الوجوه . وهي اشبه بعملية الطباعة منانزلاق الخامة بين معدنين ضاغطين.وتعتمد بشكل عام على بكرات وإسطونات متقابلة ضاغطة بقوة تستطيع كبسالمعدن ومطه وسحبه. وهي اما إسطوانات ملساء لتشكل الصفائح أو بكرات محفورة لتشكيلالقضبان واشكال الكمر أو بكرات صغيرة للتشكيل الفن داخل الصفائح الكبيرة تكوينأشكال هندسية حرة.ويقومالعاملون في هذا الاتجاه بتجهيز وتشغيل وخدمة درافيل تشكيل الألواح والمقاطعوالأنابيب الفولاذية وإجراءات عمليات الدرفلة، وتجهيز وتشغيل وخدمة آلات تشكيلالمعادن بالسحب والبثق والطرق.وهي من العمليات المهمة جدا في عالم التصنع في الصناعات التحويلية . لو اخذنا مثالا بسيطاوهو صناعة قدر الطبخ المصنوع من الألمنيوم ، فسنرى انه يمر بأهم مرحلة له وهو تحويلقالب الكتلة الالمنيومية شبه المكعبة الى صفيحة بواسطة الدرفلة ثم بعد ان تتكونصفيحة، تقطع حسب القوالب كالدوائر مثلا ، وتدرفل مرة اخرى على قالب الشغلة المطلوبة، ليأخذ شكل قالب القدر او ابريق الشاي أو غير ذلك من الاشكال الهندسية التي تخدمالانسان وتسد حاجته العملية. والدرفلة تكون على نوعين في الغالب بحسب درجة حرارة المعدن


1- درفلة على البارد : وتكون بدرجة حرارة الجو العادي وهي في العادة صلبة وتحتاج الى جهد اكبر من الماكنةولكنها اسهل واقل معدات. توصيف عامل درفلة معادن على البارد
هو يشغل ويراقب ماكينة درفلة علىالبارد لتشكيل المنتجات المعدنية أو لتسطحها أعماله مشابهة لأعمال مشغل ماكينةدرفلة معادن على الساخن إلا أنه أكثر خبرة تخصصية في مجال تشغيل وحدات درفلة باردةيطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحة المهنية.


2- درفلة على الساخن : وهي تتميز بارتفاع درجة حرارةالمعدن للوصول الى درجة الليونة اللازمة للتشكيل الصفائحي او القضباني او ما شابهذلك ، وهذا النوع من الدرفلة مستخدم في معامل صهر الحديد والنحاس والزجاج وغيرها منالمعادن .توصيف عاملدرفلة على الساخن
هو يشغل ويراقب وحدة الدرفلةالأسطوانية الشكل لتسوية كتل المعادن الساخنة وتشكيلها إلى صفائح أو قضبان أو ألواحلتشكيلها إلى قطع نصف مصنعة أو تشكيلها في شكلها النهائي. يفسر التعليمات المكتوبةأو الشفوية، ويحدد طريقة العمل. يشرف على ضبط الدرافيل، ويحدد سرعة الماكينة وناقلةالمعدن وينظم تشغيل رشاش، الماء. يراقب تشغيل الدرافيل، والمعدن أثناء مروره فيالدرافيل ويجري التعديلات الضرورية في جهاز التحكم والضبط. يفحص ويقيس المنتجاتالمشغولة والمكتملة. قد يتخصص في تشغيل نوع معين من الدرافيل مثل وحدة تشكيل درفلةالألواح أو القضبان. وقد يقوم بالإشراف على المعدات الإلكترونية الخاصة بدرفلةأشكال من الصلب آليا وفق بيانات مبرمجة. يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.
توصيف عاملدرفلة على الساخن في معمل سباكةوهويشغل ويراقب وحدة الدرفلة الأسطوانية الشكل لتسوية كتل المعادنالساخنة وتشكيلها إلى صفائح أو قضبان أو ألواح لتشكيلها إلى قطع نصف مصنعة أوتشكيلها في شكلها النهائي. يفسر التعليمات المكتوبة أو الشفوية، ويحدد طريقة العمل. يشرف على ضبط الدرافيل، ويحدد سرعة الماكينة وناقلة المعدن وينظم تشغيل رشاش،الماء. يراقب تشغيل الدرافيل، والمعدن أثناء مروره في الدرافيل ويجري التعديلاتالضرورية في جهاز التحكم والضبط. يفحص ويقيس المنتجات المشغولة والمكتملة. قد يتخصصفي تشغيل نوع معين من الدرافيل مثل وحدة تشكيل درفلة الألواح أو القضبان. وقد يقومبالإشراف على المعدات الإلكترونية الخاصة بدرفلة أشكال من الصلب آليا وفق بياناتمبرمجة. يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.
توصيف عامل درفلة في معمل سباكةالصلب خصوصا

وهو يشغل ويراقب ماكينة مستمرةلدرفلة الصلب التي تحول كتل الصلب الساخنة إلى أشكال نهائية في عملية واحدة مستمرةبعد التي تمر في مجموعة من الدرافيل. أعماله مشابهة لأعمال مشغل ماكينة لدرفلةالمعادن إلا انه اكثر إلماما وتخصصا في مجال درفلة تشكيلات الصلب في عملية مستمرة. يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.توصيف عامل درفلة معادن غير حديدية
هو يشغل ماكينة الدرفلة التي تحولأو تشكل المعادن غير الحديدية على الساخن والبارد إلى صفائح أو ألواح أو أسلاك أوقضبان حسب المقاييس والمواصفات المطلوبة : أعماله شبيهة بأعمال مشغل ماكينة درفلةمعادن على الساخن أو البارد إلا أنه أكثر تخصصا في مجال درفلة المعادن غيرالحديدية. يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.

توصيف عامل تشغيل أجهزة الضبط في ماكيناتالدرفلة
هو يشغل أجهزة التحكم وضبط ماكينةالدرفلة عن طريق الإشارات والإشارات الصادرة إليه. يحرك رافعات الدرافيل واذرعهالنقل الصبات أو قوالب الحديد من فوق طاولة المدخل إلى مدخل الناقلة، ويراقبباستمرار الشارات التي تصدر إليه من عمال التشغيل لماكينة الدرفلة. يراقب عمليةالدرفلة والتسوية، ويحرك أجهزة التحكم والتوجيه الخاصة بقلب المعدن بعد دخوله فوهةماكينة الدرفلة. يعاون طاقم تشغيل ماكينة الدرفلة في إجراء التغييرات والإصلاحاتاللازمة ،يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.
توصيف مراقب أوملاحظ أو مشرف على درفلة المعادن
وهو يشرف ويوجه ويراقب واحدا أواكثر من العمال الذين يعملون في عمليات درفلة المعادن ويراجع وينسق عملهم لضمانالدقة والجودة والأداء. يؤدي الأعمال الأساسية في مجال الإشراف على عمال درفلةالمعادن. قد يلقب تبعا لنوع مهنة العمال الذين يشرف عليهم أو لنوع الذي يشرف علىأعماله..

منقول من
http://www.ienajah.com/vb/showthread.php?p=19402


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2010)

سيتم وضع الكتب فى وقت لاحق عشان فى خطاء فى سرفر الملتقى ولم اعرف احملهم الان .. ترقب القادم بأذن الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2010)

عمليات التشكيل المختلفه للمعادن(السباكه- السحب-الدرفله-......) 
********************************************************
السباكه​



تُسبك الفلزات المنقاة فى الحالة السائلة فى شكل صُّبَات ، أى تصب فى قوالب ملائمة و تُترك لتتجمد ، و لإنجاز ذلك لابد من فرط تسخينالفلز فوق نقطة انصهاره بدرجة كافية حتى لا يتجمد قبل صبه فى القالب ، و إن لم تتم هذه العملية بشكل سليم سيؤدى ذلك إلى إنتاج صبات معيوبة ، و يمكن حدوث العيوب الآتية: 

فجوات. عند صب الفلز فى قالب تتجمد الطبقة الخارجية بسرعة لملامستها جدران القالب الباردة مكونةً قشرة فلزية متجمدة و داخلها منصهر ، و إذا تجمدت القمة أيضا فسيُحتجز الفلز المهصور داخل صندوق صلب مغلق ، و أثناء التبريد و التجمد تنكمش كل الفلزات (عدا البزموث) ، أى أن الفلز الجامد يشغل حجما أقل من الفلز المصهور ، و هذا بدوره يؤدى إلى تكون فجوات فى الصبات النهائية و التى غالبا ما تكون مملوءة بالغازات التى كانت ذائبة فى الفلز المصهور و حُررت عند التجمد ، و لذلك يجب قطع الجزء العلوى من الصبة و طرحه كخُردة. ​




​


شكل 5 ماكينة الصب المستمر​




البلورات الشجرية. تميل بلورات فلزية شجرىة الشكل للنمو فى اتجاهات عمودية على جدران القالب مكونةً لمستويات ضعف عند مواضع تلاقيها داخل الصبة ، فمثل هذا المنتج مرفوض ﻷنه ينزع إلى التمزق فى هذه المواضع عند الدرفلة.

الانعزال. أثناء التبريد البطىء ، تحتوى البلورات اﻷولى التى تتكون على قليل من الشوائب المتبقية فى المصهور (أو العناصر السبائكية) ، و إذا كانت هذه الشوائب أخف من الفلز فإنها تتجه للطفو إلى سطح المصهور و بذلك تنعزل على شكل أطوار دقيقة مستقلة عن باقى الفلز. و لتفادى العيوب المبيّنة أعلاه يُسمح للفلز بالتجمد بحيث لا تبقى إلا بقعة صغيرة منصهرة أثناء صبه ، ويمنع مثل هذا الإجراء تكون الفجوات منعاً شبه كامل ، و يؤدى التبريد السريع إلى تكون بلورات صغيرة و يمنع كذلك تكون البلورات الشجرية الضخمة . و يمكن لبعض الفلزات مثل الصلب و الحديد الزهر و النحاس و الرصاص و الخارصين و النيكل و الذهب و الفضة و القصدير و الأنتيمون التعرض للهواء أثناء الصهر ، فى حين تتأكسد بسرعة و تشتغل فلزات أخرى مثل المغنسيوم و اليورانيوم عند تعرض مصهورها للهواء ، فلا بد أن تُسبك مثل هذه الفلزات تحت طبقة واقية من مادة صهورة أو فى جو خامل ، أما الفلزات مرتفعة نقط الانصهار (الفلزات الحرارية) مثل التنجستين فمن الصعب جدا صهرها و سبكها و عادةً ما تكبس و تشكل بطرق متالورجيا المساحيق. ​
من التطويرات الحديثة الهامة فى السباكة اختراع ماكينة الصب المستمر (شكل 5). فى هذه التقنية تستمر التغذية بالفلز المصهور من الخزان و يسمح له بالتجمد السريع فى القالب بحيث لا تبقى فى أى وقت إلا بقعة صغيرة منصهرة أعلى القالب. و عند خروج الصبة المتجمدة من القالب تمسكها مجموعة منالدرافيل تنظم عملية نزولها و تشكيلها. و يؤدى انكماش الفلز المتجمد إلى جذبه بعيداً عن جدران القالب. و يوجد بعد منصة الدرافيل لهب أكسى أستيلين يستخدم لقطع الصبات الخارجة بأطوال مناسبة (شكل 6). و هذه الطريقة مهيأة لعمليات الإنتاج الضخمة ، فهى تنتج قليل من المرتجعات مقارنة بسباكة القطع ، و تخلو مصبوباتها من الفجوات لأن الفلز يتجمد بمجرد صبه ، و منتجاتها صغيرة الحبيبات بسبب التبريد السريع. و هى أيضاً أجدى اقتصادياً حيث يُشَكل الفلز المصهور مباشرة ، فى حين أنه فى عمليات سباكة القطع تسخن الصبات المتجمدة قبل التشكيل. 







شكل 6​


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2010)

أما سباكة القوالب (الإسطمبات) ففيها يدفع الفلز المنصهر بمضخة تحت ضغط كبير إلى فجوة قالب التشكيل ، و يتم هذا عادة للفلزات منخفضة الانصهار مثل الخارصين و الألومنيوم و المغنسيوم. و هى طريقة سريعة جدا و مجدية اقتصادياً لسباكة عدد ضخم من صنف ما فى وقت قصير. 
*[تحرير] اللحام *







شكل 7 عملية الحام القوسى



اللحام هو طريقة توصيل قطعتين فلزيتين بالصهر (شكل 7). و تتكون عملية اللحام الكهربائى من نقل الطاقة الكهربائية من نقطة ﻷخرى تتحول خلالها إلى حرارة. تستخدم هذه الحرارة لصهر المواد الفلزية معا. فينصهر الإلكترود الفلزى بهذه الطريقة و يلتئم الجزءان الفلزيان المراد لحامهما معا. لوقاية الفلز المنصهر من التأكسد ، تضاف عادة مادة معدنية خاملة سهلة الانصهار تسمى الصَّهور إلى الالكترود بحيث تنصهر فوراً عند سخونته و تطفو على سطح الفلز المصهور فتحميه. و يمكن لالكترودات اللحام أن تطلى بالصهورات من الخارج لعمليات اللحام بالقطعة ، أو من داخل الكترودات طويلة مجوفة لعمليات اللحام المستمر. أحيانا لا يكفى الصَّهور لوقاية الفلز المصهور من التأكسد و يستخدم عندئذ جو من النتروجين للوقاية أثناء اللحام. بالنسبة لبعض الفلزات لا يمثل النتروجين الجو الواقى المناسب و ذلك لاحتمال تكون نيتريدات مثل لحام التيتانيوم ، ففى مثل هذه الحالات يستخدم غاز الأرجون للوقاية. تشكل الوصلة الملحومة عادة أضعف أجزاء المُنشأ و بالتالى تُكرّس عناية كبيرة و اهتمام لتكنولوجيا اللحام. 
*[تحرير] المتالورجيا الميكانيكية *







شكل 8 أفران غاطسة تستعمل للتشريب الحرارى




يشتمل هذا الفرع من المتالورجيا على معالجة الفلزات فى الحالة الصلبة. تسبك الفلزات عادة على شكل صبات ، تبرد بسرعة على السطح و ببطىء خلال المركز. لهذا السبب لا بد أن توضع الصبات فى أفران تسمى الأفران الغاطسة حيث تسخن إلى درجة حرارة منتظمة فى كل نواحيها (شكل 8). الفلز الساخن لين بشكل ملائم و يمكن كبسه تحت ضغط قوى ليأخذ أشكال متعددة. و عمليات التشكيل المعتادة هى الطرق و الدرفلة و البثق و الخرق و السحب. 



*الطرق *







شكل 9 عملية الطرق



فى هذه العملية يطرق الفلز أو يكبس للشكل المطلوب. و يمكن استعمال مكبس هيدروليكى (حتى 30000 طن) أو مطرقة ساقطة ذات أجزاء متحركة تصل إلى 30 طن لهذا الغرض (شكل 9). 



*[تحرير] الدرفلة *


تُمرر الصبات الساخنة بين درافيل صلب قوية حيث تدرفل فى ماكينات منفصلة إلى بلاطات و نَوْرَات و كتل (شكلى 10 و 11). تذهب هذه الأشكال الثلاثة النصف نهائية إلى ماكينات التشطيب. و تدرفل هناك كما يلى: 





شكل 10 منتجات الدرفلة الأولية​



البلاطات (Slabs). تسمى هذه اﻷشكال المسطحة ألواح عندما يتم خفض سمكها إلى حوالى 6 مم ، أما اﻷشكال اﻷقل سمكا فيطلق عليها صفائح أو شرائط و حينما تدرفل لسماكات غاية فى الرقة تعرف بالرقائق. و تستخدم هذه اﻷشكال فى تصنيع معدات النقل و الأجهزة المنزلية. أما الصفائح و الشرائط فتستخدم أيضا فى تصنيع المواسير الملحومة و شبكات اﻷنابيب. 

النورات (Blooms). (مفردها نَوْرَة) هى عبارة عن قضبان مربعة الشكل بأحجام مختلفة من الممكن تشكيلها سواء إلى كمرات أو غيرها من اﻷشكال المطلوبة للأغراض الإنشائية ​

الكتل أو العروق (Billets). وتسمى أيضاً الشبقات (مفردها شَبْق) و هى تنتج من النورات لعمل قضبان و أعواد بمقاطع مستديرة أو مربعة أو لإنتاج أشكال أخرى بأحجام متفاوتة و يصنع منها العدد و البرشام و الكابلات و اﻷسلاك و غيرها. ​








شكل 11 مصنع درفلة






عادة ما تتم الدرفلة ساخنة فى المراحل اﻷولى و باردة فى المراحل اللاحقة. و تُصَلِّد الدرفلة الباردة الفلزات حتى أنه بعد خفض السمك لنسب معينة يصبح من الصعب جدا استكمال الدرفلة بشكل اقتصادى ، و فى هذه المرحلة تُلَدَّن الفلزات لتَلْيينَها لمراحل الدرفلة التالية و تستمر هذه العمليات المتبادِلة حتى يتم الحصول على المعيار المطلوب. 
*[ البثق و الخرق *​









شكل 12a مراحل البثق​










شكل 12b مراحل البثق​










شكل 12c مراحل البثق​





هذه هى الطرق الرئيسية لتصنيع الأشكال الإنشائية و اﻷنابيب و غيرها من الأعمدة المصمتة ، ففى البثق (شكل 12) توضع كتلة مسخنة فى مكبس هيدروليكى قوى و يدفع خلاله شاقةصلب و يجبر الفلز الباقى بعد ذلك على المرور من خلال الإسطمبة و حول الشاقة. و فى عملية الخرق (شكلى 13 و 14) تدوَّر الكتلة المسخنة و تُغذَّى خلال سِدادة مسننة و تسحب قشرة الأنبوب للمقاس المطلوب من خلال مجموعة إسطمبات متتابعة. 










شكل 13 عملية الخرق​










شكل 14 ماكينة خرق​





*[] السحب *




يتم فى عملية السحب خفض مقطع كتلة فلزية بسحبه من خلال إسطمبة و يعتمد نجاح هذه العملية على خاصية المطيلية التى تسمح للفلز بأن يستطيل استطالة كبيرة بدون كسر ، و يستخدم السحب بشكل أساسى لصناعة الأسلاك. و المادة اﻷولية عبارة عن عود قطره تقريبا 6 مم أُنتج قبل ذلك بدرفلة أو بثق كتلة أكبر حجما ، و بعد ذلك يتتابع سحب السلك خلال إسطمبات صلب أصغر فأصغر مما يؤدى إلى تناقص القطر تدريجيا . و تتعرض الإسطمبات لبِلَى كبير و لذلك تتكون الفوهات عادة من مواد متينة مثل كربيد التنجستين ، و قد يستخدم الماس الصناعى لإنتاج اﻷسلاك الرفيعة جداً ، و عادة ما تستخدم مزلقات لتقليل الاحتكاك أثناء عمليات السحب. و تميل عملية السحب إلى جعل اﻷسلاك صلدة و إلى حد ما قَصِفَة و يخفَف من هذا التأثير بالتلدين. 
*] متالورجيا المساحيق *​




المتخصص فى متالورجيا المساحيق معنى بإنتاج و معالجة مساحيق الفلزات و عمل منتجات صناعية صلبة منها (شكل 15). تنتج الفلزات المسحوقة بعدة عمليات مثل : التحليل الكهربائى و اختزال الهيدروجين من المحاليل و اختزال الأكاسيد و التَّذْرِية (الترذيذ) و التفريز و الطحن ، و تتوفر المساحيق بأشكال مختلفة كروية و شجرية و إسفنجية و غير منتظمة و قشارة ، و توجد بعض السبائك المسحوقة التى نالت أهمية تقنية. 





شكل 15a مساحيق الفلزات​








شكل 15b منتجات مصنعة بمتالورجيا المساحيق

وهذا الموقع به كتب من صديق لكم وهو صديق لى ايضا ارجو ان لاتنسونا بصالح دعاؤكم

http://prodbooks.blogspot.com/

منقول ...
http://www.scusuez.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23883​


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## العاشق الولهان (11 يناير 2010)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود لكن للاسف اشتغل معاي الرابط الاول اما الثاني فلا


----------



## ahmed.yy (17 يناير 2010)

شكراً جداً على حسن تعملكم


----------



## على هارون (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 يناير 2010)

very goooood work


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم
موضوع رائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 يناير 2010)

*handbook of Manufacturing Processes*

handbook of Manufacturing Processes - How Products, Components 
and Materials Are Made
By James G. Bralla

Publisher: Industrial Press, Inc. 
Number Of Pages: 822 
Publication Date: 2007-01-15 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0831131799 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780831131791 

Product Description: 
Far more ambitious than any similar reference, the Handbook of Manufacturing Processes is an in-depth compilation of the workings of more than 1500 manufacturing processes in the metalworking, chemicals, textiles, plastics, ceramics, electronics, wood, and food industries; as well as a wide-ranging presentation of how more than 600 important products, components, and materials are made. Logically organized in two sections--a process section and a products section--it describes clearly and succinctly the operations performed in the world's factories. Heavily illustrated, it is an extraordinarily comprehensive source of technical manufacturing information. Manufacturing and process engineers, factory managers and supervisors, and anyone who has an interest in or needs to know about manufacturing operations and how products are made - including those not technically trained -- will find in this book a treasure trove of useful information. 

Distinctive Features
- Practical, understandable explanations, even for complex processes.
- Clear, jargon-free descriptions of how each of 1500 current and recently developed manufacturing processes work, what they do to the material or workpiece that is worked on, what the results are, and where these processes are used and why.
- Precise explanations of how 600 products, components, and materials are made. 
- Text entries that are coded as in an outline, with these alpha/numerical designations carried over to the related illustrations for easy cross-referencing.
- Related processes that are grouped together; and sequential operations that are covered in order.
- Contributions from an Editorial Board of 24 experts.
- More than 600 line drawings and photographs. 
- A detailed table of *******s and very extensive index.


Download Links

Rar'd PDF ~ 18.8 MB's 

RapidShare​
http://rapidshare.com/files/255984409/0831131799_Handbook_Manufacturing_Pro.rar


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 يناير 2010)

*High-Quality Steel Rolling*

High-Quality Steel Rolling

High-Quality Steel Rolling
(Manufacturing Engineering and Materials Processing)
By Vladimir B. Ginzburg
Publisher: CRC
Number Of Pages: 832
Publication Date: 1993-02-23
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0824789679
ISBN-13 / EAN: 978082478967











This comprehensive reference focuses on the latest technology for producing high-quality, flat-rolled steel products;emphasizing solutions to the problems of achieving tight tolerances of important geometrical parameters such as thickness, width, cross-sectional profile, and flatness.

archive password: gigle.ws 
http://ifile.it/dz1wepc/0824789679__gigle.ws.rar​


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 يناير 2010)

*Rolling*

*******S INCLUDE: 

•Elements of surface contact of solids
•Fundamentals of rolling motion
•Dynamic characteristics of rolling motion
•Rolling contact bearing
•Rolling contacts in land locomotion
•Machine elements in rolling contact
•Non-metallic rolling contacts.
Rolling Contacts will be invaluable to practising designers, researchers, and postgraduate students. Engineering degree course students will also benefit from this book’s thorough introduction to rolling contacts commonly used in practice.

والرابط​
http://ifile.it/dl


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 يناير 2010)

*Machine Devices and Components Illustrated Sourcebook*

•Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional 
•Number Of Pages: 400 
•Publication Date: 2004-09-21 
•ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0071436871 
•ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780071436878 
•Binding: Hardcover 

Book Description: 

Invaluable to anyone who designs, repairs, or operates machines, this sourcebook contains 2000 illustrations of the most commonly used components found in home appliances, office machines, vehicles, aircraft, ships, construction, factory equipment, and machine tools. The author also includes design formulas and structural data. 

*******s: Mechanisms * Machine Elements * Gearing * Fluid-Filled Bearing * Bearings with Rolling Contact * Packing and Seals * Pipe, Fitting, and Valves * Key Equations and Charts for Designing Mechanisms
********************
والرابط
​


الحجم 35 ميجا

http://ifile.it/dl


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 يناير 2010)

تم اضافه اربع كتب فى الموضوع وان شاء الله تعجبكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم ولكل من شارك بكلمه طيبه


وهذا الرابط مفيد جداااااااااااااا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t173175.html


----------



## arab22 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يناير 2010)

أخي الفاضل مهندس ماهر 
تم دمج الجزء الثاني من درفلة المعادن 
مع الموضوع المثبت ..

جزاك الله خيراً على جهودك ،،
وكل ما تقدمه لأخوانك المهندسين في الملتقى بجميع اقسامه..
وفقك الله وأدام عليك نعمه .


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> أخي الفاضل مهندس ماهر
> تم دمج الجزء الثاني من درفلة المعادن
> مع الموضوع المثبت ..
> 
> ...



شكرا دكتورنا الغالى وعلى تعبك معنا فى الملتقى :12:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يناير 2010)

eng-maher قال:


> شكرا دكتورنا الغالى وعلى تعبك معنا فى الملتقى :12:


 
ادعو الله ان يكون ذلك في صحفنا وصحفكم يوم القيامة
والا نكون ممن قال الله فيهم 
" وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباءً منثورا"​


----------



## sultan0064 (28 يناير 2010)

جـــــــــــــــزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى سلطان


----------



## deyaaj (4 فبراير 2010)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (8 فبراير 2010)

انة موضوع في غاية الاهمية بالنسبة لعلم المعادن


----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن تقرير عن موضوع لحام التنكستن اذا امكن


----------



## alaa_alaa399 (10 فبراير 2010)

ارجوا ارسال اى معلومات عن لحام المعادن


----------



## ضياء الذهب (17 فبراير 2010)

الرابط ثكيل


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2010)

الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد اخى الفاضل


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 مارس 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير وياريت اعادة رفع الملفات مره اخري مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 مارس 2010)

انظر ص 9 وص 10


----------



## عدي النعيمي* (11 مارس 2010)

خير الناس من نفع الناس وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كريم الهواري (20 مارس 2010)

Object not found!
The requested URL was not found on this server. The link on the referring page seems to be wrong or outdated. Please inform the author of that page about the error. 

If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster. 

Error 404
www.mrw.de
Sat Mar 20 11:55:07 2010
Apache/2.2.12 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.12 OpenSSL/0.9.8k PHP/5.3.0 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.6.0 mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0


----------



## faqar2000 (20 مارس 2010)

تنبينبمس


----------



## بهاء الحسيني (25 مارس 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عمراياد (26 مارس 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## f.joory (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## f.joory (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss 4 allllllllllllllllllll


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف تحية لك


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (27 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت يا اخى كتاب عن درفله حديد التسليح وشكرا


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخى ولكن انا محتاج كتاب rod and bar rolling


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 يوليو 2010)

انظر ص 9 وص 10 بها روابط جديده ومواضيع جديده


----------



## mr ali ali (19 يوليو 2010)

لم يفتح عندي اي رابط يا اخي 

وانا بحاجة إلى هذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (26 يوليو 2010)

ثكرا جزيلا لاختيارك هذا الموضوع


----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## cap_fabulous (30 أغسطس 2010)

اللينكات موش شغالة .....مع الشكر


----------



## عمدة الشويخ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى الحبيب اريد تحميل هذه الملفات


----------



## عمدة الشويخ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت أخى الكريم عندى سؤال مهم جداً ماهو الصاج المخلل وما هى مواصفاتة والعمليات التى تتم عليه


----------



## بنيام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هادي الصخري (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اللنكات لاتعمل ..... فارجو رفعها مرة اخرى لتعم الفائدة
وخاصة كتاب درفلة النحاس واستخلاصة
فلدي مشكلة في هذا الموضوع 
فالنحاس النقي الذي استلمه منتج بطريقة up casting لا طريقة الدرفلة وهي باقطار 8,12 ملم 
يتم سحبها لاقطار مناسبة و درفلتها الى 3*6 ملم او 2*4 ,3*8 ملم وغيرها حسب الطلب لكي يتم بعد ذلك تخميرها
under vacuum وعزلها لكي يتم استخدامها في اعادة لف محركات ذات الجهد العالي (3.3,6.6,11)Kv.
المشكله اثناء التشكيل والدرفلة يحصل تشقق على ظهر الشفت
وتم مناقشة الموضوع وقال البعض ان هذا المعدن متعرض للاوكسجين اثناء الانتاج 
فالمعدن في هكذا انتاج يجب ان يكون غير مؤكسد
فافيدوني بهذا الكتاب قد اجد حلا فية
او لديكم حلا مع التقدير


----------



## أنس الميكانيكي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا هذا من مثل ما نريد


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## هادي الصخري (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
اللنكات لاتعمل ..... فارجو رفعها مرة اخرى لتعم الفائدة
وخاصة كتاب درفلة النحاس واستخلاصة
فلدي مشكلة في هذا الموضوع 
فالنحاس النقي الذي استلمه منتج بطريقة up casting لا طريقة الدرفلة وهي باقطار 8,12 ملم 
يتم سحبها لاقطار مناسبة و درفلتها الى 3*6 ملم او 2*4 ,3*8 ملم وغيرها حسب الطلب لكي يتم بعد ذلك تخميرها
under vacuum وعزلها لكي يتم استخدامها في اعادة لف محركات ذات الجهد العالي (3.3,6.6,11)Kv.
المشكله اثناء التشكيل والدرفلة يحصل تشقق على ظهر الشفت
وتم مناقشة الموضوع وقال البعض ان هذا المعدن متعرض للاوكسجين اثناء الانتاج 
فالمعدن في هكذا انتاج يجب ان يكون غير مؤكسد
فافيدوني بهذا الكتاب قد اجد حلا فية
او لديكم حلا مع التقدير*
تكرار للطلب السابق .... هل من مجيب​


----------



## sajjadalsafy (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هادي الصخري قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *اللنكات لاتعمل ..... فارجو رفعها مرة اخرى لتعم الفائدة*
> *وخاصة كتاب درفلة النحاس واستخلاصة*
> ...


 
حاضر اخى .... قد ارفع الملفات من الاول ... ان شاء الله


----------



## هادي الصخري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وانا في الانتظار


----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

l


----------



## سامح الديهى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا
وكل عام انتم بخير


----------



## هادي الصخري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

_*السلام عليكم*

*اللنكات لاتعمل ..... فارجو رفعها مرة اخرى لتعم الفائدة*
*وخاصة كتاب درفلة النحاس واستخلاصة*
*فلدي مشكلة في هذا الموضوع *
*فالنحاس النقي الذي استلمه منتج بطريقة up casting لا طريقة الدرفلة وهي باقطار 8,12 ملم *
*يتم سحبها لاقطار مناسبة و درفلتها الى 3*6 ملم او 2*4 ,3*8 ملم وغيرها حسب الطلب لكي يتم بعد ذلك تخميرها*
*under vacuum وعزلها لكي يتم استخدامها في اعادة لف محركات ذات الجهد العالي (3.3,6.6,11)kv.*
*المشكله اثناء التشكيل والدرفلة يحصل تشقق على ظهر الشفت*
*وتم مناقشة الموضوع وقال البعض ان هذا المعدن متعرض للاوكسجين اثناء الانتاج *
*فالمعدن في هكذا انتاج يجب ان يكون غير مؤكسد*
*فافيدوني بهذا الكتاب قد اجد حلا فية*
*او لديكم حلا مع التقدير*
تكرار للطلب السابق .... هل من مجيب​_
حاضر اخى .... قد ارفع الملفات من الاول ... ان شاء الله


السلام عليكم
اتا لااعرف مدى انشغالكم ولكن على قول الحديث الشريف( ضع لاخيك سبعين عذرا فان لم تجد فواحد).
فأنا انتظر ان تتحول قد من حرف تقليل الى حرف تحقيق وانشاء الله تتحول
مع التقدير


----------



## fadi.maani (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اكثر من رائع
هل تسطيع اخي تزويدي بمعلومات عن المعدن h13 وعملت النترده لهذا المعدن


----------



## ابراهيم بهنساوى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت بعض صور وفيديو عن ماكينات الدرفلة للاستفادة فى تصنيع ماكينة درفلة للمشروع 
ودة الامبل بتاعى 

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## eng_weka2010 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا عندي مشكلة لو سمحت اخي العزيز /م.ماهر
انا مش عارف حمل الملفات من الموقع ده
تم تطبيق الخطوات المشروحه اعلاه ولكن لم انجح ايضا حيث لا يمكن الضغط على خيارين في وقت واحد وادا تم الضغط على الخيار الاول فقط لم ننجح ايضا
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مصطفى 2011 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هادي الصخري (22 يناير 2011)

رقم المشاركة : [*140* (*permalink*)] هادي الصخري 
عضو







 








*السلام عليكم

اللنكات لاتعمل ..... فارجو رفعها مرة اخرى لتعم الفائدة
وخاصة كتاب درفلة النحاس واستخلاصة
فلدي مشكلة في هذا الموضوع 
فالنحاس النقي الذي استلمه منتج بطريقة up casting لا طريقة الدرفلة وهي باقطار 8,12 ملم 
يتم سحبها لاقطار مناسبة و درفلتها الى 3*6 ملم او 2*4 ,3*8 ملم وغيرها حسب الطلب لكي يتم بعد ذلك تخميرها
under vacuum وعزلها لكي يتم استخدامها في اعادة لف محركات ذات الجهد العالي (3.3,6.6,11)kv.
المشكله اثناء التشكيل والدرفلة يحصل تشقق على ظهر الشفت
وتم مناقشة الموضوع وقال البعض ان هذا المعدن متعرض للاوكسجين اثناء الانتاج 
فالمعدن في هكذا انتاج يجب ان يكون غير مؤكسد
فافيدوني بهذا الكتاب قد اجد حلا فية
او لديكم حلا مع التقدير
تكرار للطلب السابق .... هل من مجيب​
حاضر اخى .... قد ارفع الملفات من الاول ... ان شاء الله


السلام عليكم
اتا لااعرف مدى انشغالكم ولكن على قول الحديث الشريف( ضع لاخيك سبعين عذرا فان لم تجد فواحد).
فأنا انتظر ان تتحول قد من حرف تقليل الى حرف تحقيق وانشاء الله تتحول
مع التقدير*

*تكرار للطلب*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2011)

المشكله اخى هى ان الروابط السابقه فعلا لا تعمل .. ان شاء الله الصبر وهحاول اشوف طريقه لانى لا املك معظم كتب درفله المعادن


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2011)

*تابع درفله المعادن الجزء الاول كتاب عن Rolling Contacts*

درفله المعادن كتاب فى​ 
Rolling Contacts​

by
T A Stolarski
and​

S Tobe​ 




​ 

وذلك لان المواضيع فى الرابط المسجل بأسم درفله المعادن فصل وقمت بأعاده تحميله
وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2011)

هادي الصخري قال:


> رقم المشاركة : [*140* (*permalink*)] هادي الصخري
> عضو
> 
> 
> ...


 


اخى تفضل رابط جديد

واسف للتأخير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245430.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2011)

*تابع درفله المعادن الجزءالثانى كتاب عن Metal Rolling Processes*

كتاب فى​Metal Rolling Processes and Equipment

الرابط فى المرفقات​


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2011)

*تابع درفله المعادن الجزء الثالث كتاب عن Rolling of metalls*

كتاب فى​Ro​​​​lling of metalls

الكتاب ب المرفقات​


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2011)

*Rolling metal ferrules and tubes for Uilleann pipes.
http://seanreidsociety.org/SRSJ1/Rolling%20metal%20ferrules.PDF
*


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2011)

Rolling of Metals

 
http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/MET%20pdf_files/MET_Ch13.pdf

​


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2011)

*Hot rolling mill*

*HOT ROLLING MILL*

*http://www.e-therm.cz/land/aplikace/hotroll_valcovani_dat_en.pdf*


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 يناير 2011)

روابط جديده فيها الكتب اللازمه ................ 

رقم واحد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245430.html

رقم اثنين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245435.html

رقم ثلاث

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245438.html


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكــــــــــــم الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 يناير 2011)

تمـــــــــــــــــام


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يناير 2011)

الف شكر اخى احمد نورت الملتقى


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يناير 2011)

الف شكر اخى احمد نورت


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يناير 2011)

وهذا الجزء الثالث


----------



## هادي الصخري (28 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هادي الصخري (28 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل
رغم انه لم يفتح عندي بعد التحميل 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبيد اللة (4 فبراير 2011)

لك عظيم الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 فبراير 2011)

ياريت يكون فى ردود هل الروابط تعمل ام لا تعمل وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت يكون فى ردود هل الروابط تعمل ام لا تعمل وشكرا*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت يكون فى ردود هل الروابط تعمل ام لا تعمل وشكرا*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 فبراير 2011)

eng-maher قال:


> درفله المعادن كتاب فى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


eng-maher قال:


> اخى تفضل رابط جديد
> 
> واسف للتأخير
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245430.html:29:


 





eng-maher قال:


> كتاب فى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





eng-maher قال:


> كتاب فى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



eng-maher قال:


> *rolling metal ferrules and tubes for uilleann pipes.*





eng-maher قال:


> *:28:http://seanreidsociety.org/srsj1/rolling%20metal%20ferrules.pdf*​


 





eng-maher قال:


> rolling of metals​





eng-maher قال:


> :29:http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/met%20pdf_files/met_ch13.pdf​​​
> 
> ​







eng-maher قال:


> *hot rolling mill*






eng-maher قال:


> *:29:http://www.e-therm.cz/land/aplikace/hotroll_valcovani_dat_en.pdf*​


 



eng-maher قال:


> روابط جديده فيها الكتب اللازمه ................






eng-maher قال:


> رقم واحد
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245430.html​
> 
> ...


 


الأخ المهندس المحترم ماهر 

تم دمج المواضيع الثلاثة في الموضوع المثبت تسهيلا للبحث وتيسيرا للأعضاء
ومنعا للتشتيت ..
جهد مميز من مشرف متميز.​


بارك الله فيك وسددك.​

​


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا دكتور محمد على جهدك الرائع

تنويه هام جدا الكتب الجديده .. والتى بها مرفقات .. توجد بصفحه 15 المشاركات من  147 الى 150


----------



## sobhy99 (30 مارس 2011)

عندى مشكله فى التحميل ..بس مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## سامح الديهى (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مش عارف احمل من الموقع ده
حد يقولى
سلام


----------



## سامح الديهى (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 مايو 2011)

تنويه هام جدا الكتب الجديده .. والتى بها مرفقات .. توجد بصفحه 15 المشاركات من 147 الى 150


----------



## mkm13402 (26 مايو 2011)

هذه مجهودات عظيمة جدا
بارك الله فيكم
ولكن
ماذا عن ال C shape roll forming


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مايو 2011)

mkm13402 قال:


> هذه مجهودات عظيمة جدا
> بارك الله فيكم
> ولكن
> ماذا عن ال c shape roll forming


 ************


_انتظر ردى ان شاء الله _
_نورت الملتقى اخى الفاضل_


----------



## Dr. Mohammed Jasim (8 يونيو 2011)

الاخ العزيز ماهر
هذا الرابط لا يعمل..ولا يمكن فتحه


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 يونيو 2011)

dr. Mohammed jasim قال:


> الاخ العزيز ماهر
> هذا الرابط لا يعمل..ولا يمكن فتحه


**********

الاخ الدكتور محمد .. الف شكر على المتابعه ..ولكن الروابط توجد ب المرفقات ..ولو هناك رابط مش سليم ارجوك اوصف مكان المشاركه وان شاء الله سوف تحل.. شكرا لك اخى الكريم :56:


----------



## عبدالعزيز العبدالل (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته 
هذا الرابط غير ممكن التحميل منه


----------



## hussam8491 (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 يوليو 2011)

*تنويه هام جدا الكتب الجديده .. والتى بها مرفقات .. توجد بصفحه 15 المشاركات من 147 الى 150*​


----------



## مجدى عبد الجابر عل (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## البشمهندسه الشيماء (15 أغسطس 2011)

انا بردوا عندي مش راضي يحمل اشمعنا لو سمحت فيدني يابشمهنس


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2011)

*تنويه هام جدا الكتب الجديده .. والتى بها مرفقات .. توجد بصفحه 15 المشاركات من 147 الى 150*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t32244-15.html


----------



## سيد البشاري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ياهندسه


----------



## ACCCER (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووور اخى العزيز


----------



## tareksh (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بدي مشروع صناعة


----------



## م / مومو (15 ديسمبر 2011)

لماذا تثبيت هذا الموضوع على الرغم من عدم عمل الروابط


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 ديسمبر 2011)

م / مومو قال:


> لماذا تثبيت هذا الموضوع على الرغم من عدم عمل الروابط


 *************

واضح ان الناس بتدخل وخلاص .. لقد قمت بتعديل الراوابط وذلك فى المشاركه رقم 181


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 ديسمبر 2011)

تم تعدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل الروابط فى المشاركات

تنويه هام جدا الكتب الجديده .. والتى بها مرفقات .. توجد بصفحه 15 المشاركات من 147 الى 150


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وزاد في علمكم


----------



## eng.mona2020 (15 فبراير 2012)

لا تعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32244&page=19#ixzz1mV3ffnOX


*تم تعدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييل الروابط فى المشاركات

تنويه هام جدا الكتب الجديده .. والتى بها مرفقات .. توجد بصفحه 15 المشاركات من 147 الى 150*​


----------



## Abu Laith (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير .. الملاحظة الروابط لاتعمل ..


----------



## بائع ورد (16 يوليو 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## ahmed abd-elhafeez (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياهندسة وتم تحميل الملفات


----------



## يونس التميمي (3 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد مساعدتكم يا احبائي لعمل مخروط من البليت قطر القاعدة 120 و الققر العلوي 70 سم و الارتفاع 140سم


----------



## هادي الصخري (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اساتذتي الاعزاء .... 
ظهرت لدي مشكله اثناء تصنيع bushing 11kv, 4000Amp. لمحطة توليد حرارية , المشكلة كانت في النحاس حيث كان المطلوب نحاس توصيليته اكبر من 92% الى 99.99% والمفروض يكون نحاس نقي اي نقاوته 99.99% وهذه ممكن معرفتها من التحليل الكيمياوي وتفاجأة بالتوصيليه لهاكذا نقاوه هي اقل من 60% , وبعد الاستفسار من بعض الشركات المصنعة للنحاس الموصل للكهرباء , قالو ان تصنيع الموصلات يتم باضافة مواد لتحسين التوصيلية لا الى اللجوء الى المعادلة والمراجعات الحرارية التي تزيل الاجهادات الميكانيكيه........ هل يوجد احد لدية معلومات عن ذالك ..مع التقدير


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الى الاخ هادى الصخره وهو عضو قديم ب المنتدى ... اهلا وسهلا بيك .. انا هبعتلك ملف عام عن الكهرباء والقدره للاسلاك قد يفيدك باذن الله 

اخوك مهندس ماهر.

المحتوى 
​
*م*

*الموضــــــــوع*


*1*

*تعريف الكابـلات مع ذكر الفرق بينهـا وبين الخطوط الهوائيـة*

*2*

*تصنيف الكابـلات من حيث الجهـود المنقولـة*

*3*

*تصنيف الكابـلات من حيث مـادة العزل المستخدمـة *

*4*

*أنـواع المـواد العازلـة ومواصفـات وخصائص العزل الجيـد*

*5*

*المقاطـع المختلفـة للكابـلات ( الجهد المتوسط - الجهد المنخفض )*

*6*

*الموصلات وأنواعهـا والفرق بين موصلى النحاس والألمونيوم*

*7*

*مكونـات الكابـلات ووظيفة كل مكون *

*8*

*أنـواع العلب المختلفـة ( علب نهاية - علب اتصال ) *

*9*

*مكونـات العلب وطريقة عمل كل منها *

*10*

*التعليمات الخاصة لعمل علب الكابـلات *

*11*

*طريقة حساب تيار التحميل للأحمال المختلفة *

*12*

*أعطـال الكابـلات *


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تاج العلم (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## lekozeko (26 فبراير 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

وفقك الله


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

وجزاك خيرا


----------



## وندو (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Ahmed algadi (17 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور ع المجهود الكبير .:15:


----------



## البعاجي78 (22 يونيو 2013)

*مشكوووووور اخى العزيز على كلماتك الطيبه*


----------



## En.anas 122 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

وفقك الله الخ ماهر علي الافادة القيمة


----------



## mohamedminem (16 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_shennawy (20 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## elsayed80 (5 أبريل 2014)

مشكور -وبارك الله فيك:28:


----------



## ahmed badawey (15 أبريل 2014)

محتاج حسابات rolling forces for grooved rolls at hot rolling


----------



## engziadsalem (4 ديسمبر 2014)

رائع


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​3
​


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

الملفات غيرموجودة


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2016)

معظم الروابط الخاصة بالتحميل تعمل جيدا والخاصة المرفقه على سيرفر الملتقى


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2016)

تصفح كامل للمشاركات وشكرا


----------

